
FairPhone 3, the first data on the next generation of sustainable modular mobile - allynushh
https://wp.me/p6Ol9m-3WC
======
DamonHD
I own a FP1. Parts availability and upgrades have not been as good as one
would like for FP1 or FP2. How could a purchaser be confident that FP3 can
have a reasonable lifetime to minimise WEEE?

